# My current setup



## CRXSR (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey all. Just wanted to share some pics (camera not so great). Made the tank and shelf/wall myself.

Here's what my tank looks like (old decorations)









Currently what it looks like:

















Current inhabitants:
1 male betta
7 glowlite tetras
2 albino corys
2 oto cats
2 ghost shrimp
1 green neon tetra (had 8, but 7 died. Replaced with glowlites)
3 gold cobra guppies

Plants:
1 hygophilia (growing out of hand)
1 bacopa
1 amazon sword
1 mondo grass (just found out it's not a true aquadic plant)

I had a hornwart there, but it grew out of hand, and sheds everywhere! So I was tired of cleaning up after it, so I removed it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I like the tank and how you put it. What kind of light are you using? It looks like it's the spot light kind. Are you using florescent or the normal light bulb?
Also, yeah, the modo grass will eventually die. It just takes a while for it to die though. So I'd pull it out before it pollutes the water.
You can try some slow growing plants like anubias and crypts. Even some java fern attached to the wood.
And for the corner, you can try a few stems of corkscrew Val. 
One thing I would definately get rid of is the gravel. A black substrate (ecco-complete) would go well with your dark colour cabinet (stand).

Did you use Acrylic to make the tank or glass? If it's acrylic, do you might if I ask where you got it from?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i love it  you betta looks like a cutie...

the set up is very unique, did you build that yourself?


----------



## CRXSR (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's my lighting setup:










The canopy was the old style where you have to hold the button for the flourescent bulb to turn on.

I ripped out the guts of the canopy and it currently houses 2 15watt Philips daylight CFL bulbs from homedepot (there's room for 3 bulbs actually). This way, I can have it on a timer to automatically turn on and off.

I got the sockets from my bathroom fixture similar to this one:









As for the acrylic, you can try www.plasticworld.ca

I walked in and gave them the dimension of the tank I wanted to build, and they even cut all the material for me. I just brought everything home and glued it all together.

As for the gravel, well, I only paid $1.50 for 5 lbs of it, on clearence from petsmart, so I won't complain. Everything is basically low budget.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

